# Bras used while cycling



## Jeepdude

Hi.

My wife just began cycling and I was wondering what kind of cycling bra might be best for her. Right now she is using just a regular bra...would a cycling bra be better for her? Would she notice a difference? 

I have done some research on it for her and it seems that most of the cycling bras are for A and B cups. By wife is a D cup.

She is not the kind of person who will really do a lot of research into these kind of things. I will recommend something and when she tries it she will let me know if she likes it or not...especially when it comes to cycling gear.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## dcorn

Not a whole lot of upper body movement going on when cycling. I don't see why any sports bra wouldn't work for her. My gf is a D cup as well and she straps em down in sports bras when cycling, running, hiking, etc. I think Under Armour is starting to make some new ones she could check out. Or Gore/Craft should make some cycling specific bras.


----------



## Bluffplace

check out Moving Comfort: sports bras & women's fitness apparel for running, the gym, yoga and lifestyle.


----------



## Jeepdude

Bluffplace said:


> check out Moving Comfort: sports bras & women's fitness apparel for running, the gym, yoga and lifestyle.


Thanks for the site...alot of good information. I will send to my wife and have her pick a couple.

What about breath-ability...how well do sports bras typically breath? Do you just have to put up with it or do some breath better than others.


----------



## litespeedchick

Jeepdude said:


> Thanks for the site...alot of good information. I will send to my wife and have her pick a couple.
> 
> What about breath-ability...how well do sports bras typically breath? Do you just have to put up with it or do some breath better than others.


Seriously? Your wife can't pick out a bra for herself? are you sure you're not just looking for a chance to talk about boobs on the internet for free? ;-) just kidding.

OK, so...giving you the benefit of the doubt on that...I would suggest NOT giving your wife a catalog to pick from. She needs to try them on. You could suggest she go to REI or something like Sports Authority or a boutique running store if she really needs some assisitance from the saleswomen. There are no "cycling bras", just sports bras. 

Oh, and to the best of my knowledge, breathability is not an issue, but she'll want something that wicks moisture, so it should be made of a technical fabric, which most will be.


----------



## Jeepdude

litespeedchick said:


> Seriously? Your wife can't pick out a bra for herself? are you sure you're not just looking for a chance to talk about boobs on the internet for free? ;-) just kidding.
> 
> OK, so...giving you the benefit of the doubt on that...I would suggest NOT giving your wife a catalog to pick from. She needs to try them on. You could suggest she go to REI or something like Sports Authority or a boutique running store if she really needs some assisitance from the saleswomen. There are no "cycling bras", just sports bras.
> 
> Oh, and to the best of my knowledge, breathability is not an issue, but she'll want something that wicks moisture, so it should be made of a technical fabric, which most will be.


Funny.

Ok...usually she goes to Victoria Secrets and places like that to get her bras. She has some sports bras, but I was wondering if there was a specific bra designed for riding...the same way there are jerseys and shorts / bibs designed specifically for riding.

She doesn't do a lot of research when it comes to this kind of stuff...usually leaves it up to me to tell her what she should get based on the research I do and then we go from there. I thought this would be a good resource for help.

When it comes to dresses, pants, regular bras, and stuff like that, I won't even go there. She know what she wants and only sometimes asks for my input.

Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## Kernyl

I am a D cup like your wife. Although she will need less support for cycling than for running, she will want something that is comfortable and moves well. I have found that Moving Comfort makes excellent bras for women who are above the "C" category. My favorite is the Fiona Bra. It is breathable, supportive and adjustable as well. They also come in band sizes, so she should be able to figure out what size she needs easily, unlike some of the ones that just come in S,M,L.


----------



## murielalex

I second the Moving Comfort recommendation. I like their medium support Fiona (comfiest bra ever) for cycling, and their lock-em in Vero (serious support and no "headlights") for activities where bouncing is bound to happen.


----------



## litespeedchick

wow, two great reviews for the same bra. I looked at it online and it does look pretty good. Do neither of you have any issues w/ it not being racer back style? The straps never want to come off your shoulders? What about uni-boob...does it separate the girls?

Once I tried a bra w/ a back closure I realized what a pain it was to pull a sweaty one over your head w/out that feature. This is the one I have 4 of: Saucony/Hind Motion Sensor Bra Top for moderate impact sports


----------



## drawyma

I wear the Moving Comfort Charity Print (C cup) which is a racer back and I LOVE it. Best sports bra ever.


----------



## Kernyl

litespeedchick said:


> wow, two great reviews for the same bra. I looked at it online and it does look pretty good. Do neither of you have any issues w/ it not being racer back style? The straps never want to come off your shoulders? What about uni-boob...does it separate the girls?
> 
> Once I tried a bra w/ a back closure I realized what a pain it was to pull a sweaty one over your head w/out that feature. This is the one I have 4 of: Saucony/Hind Motion Sensor Bra Top for moderate impact sports


You know, normally I would think a racerback would be better, but seriously this bra is great. I have no problems with the straps falling off the shoulder at all. Maybe this is because the shoulder straps are adjustable, so you can really dial the fit in.

No uniboob either, although I'm not really picky about this aspect. My primary concern is comfort and support. But the bra is actually kind of cute/pretty really, which is something usually reserved for the minimal support bras that I can't wear for anything but yoga.


----------



## il sogno

The bulk of my riding bras are Champion bras. 

I have one moving comfort bra. Nice bra!


----------



## Kernyl

I have heard good things about Champion. I have a friend who likes them. (also well endowed)


----------



## itsjon

My wife really likes the Craft Cycling bra. Says the straps don't cut into her shoulders when she tucks for the downhills.


----------



## aureliajulia

Moving Comfort Fiona.


----------



## Aceismine

I wear the Anita active under my jersey. I love love love this bra.


----------



## S55

I'm not an avid cyclist as of yet, but I usually just wear sports bra over my regular bra (to avoid headlights) and it holds everything in place A-OK. Nothing fancy of expensive but it does the job all the same


----------



## loneleigh

Why is it that men seem to be the only ones asking questions in a womens forum?


----------



## Randy99CL

loneleigh said:


> Why is it that men seem to be the only ones asking questions in a womens forum?


We keep hoping for pics!!!


----------



## Alfonsina

I am LOL at the trolling potential of cycling specific bras. Bless your heart that you want to support her bodacious tatas in her new sport. Like any woman with a d cup doesn't know everything there is to effing know about bras. Actually though, I do keep my little cycling wallet in my bra, it has ID and medical and a CC and $20. I need to market the bra with a pocket.


----------



## stravanator

I wish _I_ needed a bra


----------



## aureliajulia

I wish I needed a pocket.


----------



## SauronHimself

Not that I'm an expert, but I would think that a standard sports bra would suffice. Unlike running, there isn't a whole lot of shuffling around going on with cycling, so your wife probably doesn't need the equivalent of steel girders securing those things in place.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

Randy99CL said:


> We keep hoping for pics!!!


_I have to admit I was trolling_ ... sorry ... _The title just dragged my eyes onto it. Funny how that happened  ..._

My wife uses a sports bra. But she is not a D. Logically, the sports bra distributes the weight better and so may minimise chaffing from straps of a 'standard' bra. So she says. esp for someone with larger cups.

Something like this ...
View attachment 283014


_Now with the picture, I just wonder how many will be attracted to this thread title, which will have a 'paper-clip' next to it._ :7:


----------



## David Loving

Just curious. Do you buy all your wife's bras? Do you like gladiator movies?


----------

